# injured dwarf gourami



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a dwarf gourami who has injured one of his side fins. When he's not laying on the bottom of the tank, he's swimming in circles, tilted to the side. It just happened today... and I've noticed he likes to hang out around the heater and filter, so I wonder if that's where he got injured. What should I do with him?


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

If you have small tank you can put him in that would be great. This will take stress off him and then add some salt to help the wound. If the injury is really bad he may not make it but I would get him away from everyone else and it will give him a better chance. Sorry to hear that


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

My quarantine tank has the zebra danio fry! I have one other tank I can use... but it has no heater. Will that work?


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

If you can put it in a warm place. With a sick fish the water needs to be warmer. You can use an aloe vera water conditioner that will help with healing. Also maybe some antibacterial treatments would not be a bad idea to keep infection away.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

You would not want the water temp to drop below 76 this would only cause more stress. Just in case you do not know, you do not have to put any gravel in the tank but maybe a small pot or one plant for him to hide.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

So I ran to the pet store on my way home and picked up a heater, some aquarium salt, Melafix, gravel, and a couple plants for hiding. I got the gravel anyway because I'm going to be needing it for another tank. I'll just give it a reeeally good rinse when this is all over.

I set up the extra quarantine tank with the water at 76, just like in the 40 gallon, and I'm going to slowly increase it to 80. Dechlorinated, seeded, and treated with the salt and melafix. Right now he's sitting in a betta cup acclimating.


When I got home, he was at the top of the tank, and he was using the fin that was clamped again. So that's good! But he's still having trouble. he's looking for plants to rest in, and he's swimming and resting lopsided. I even found him laying completely sideways in a plant for a few minutes. I hope he does alright with the treatment.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

He died.  I found him curled up at the bottom... he must have been in pain, so I'm glad it's over. I only had him for a couple days... and I'm almost in tears. Just because of the way I found him. Typically a creature that's died in a curled up position/fetal position/with an arched back was in a lot of pain....

I really have no idea what happened. At first I thought it was an injury because he stopped using the fin on just one side. But then he started using it... but continued to swim in tight little circles. Paralysis? Nerve problem? I really don't know.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that. Seems odd, but nerve problems should have been noticeable when you purchased him. You got me on that one, I do not know. He could have been an older fish, but his behavior makes it sound like something else. HUMMMM


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Internal parasite? It reminds me a bit of the way lyme's disease wreaks havoc on the human body when left untreated....


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I can see that. It has some symptoms of chlorine poising . Seems you know enough about aquariums that it wouldn't be that though. I am not sure its a mystery.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah... plus he was in a 40 gallon community tank and no other fish are displaying these symptoms. I did have about 9 zebra danios die within a week of bringing them home. And now I've got a bacteria bloom that has lasted five days. Frustrating. Going to do a water change as soon as I get home.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Aquariums are an awsome hobby, but can be so much work. I know that I have delt with about anything and everything since I have been fishkeeping. It is fustrating but once your aquarium is stable it is so very rewarding.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

*sigh* Yeah. Like any other addictive hobby, it has it's frustrations.  Your planted tank looks amazing. I have only been doing this for a year and I haven't worked up the courage to try live plants! I want some for my shrimp tank. And I think I might grab a couple moss balls for my other tanks next time I see them.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Well thank you. I was really nervous about it as well when I first started and did not have them for a long time. Since I have had this set up for the past 4 years the plants do awesome. The only thing that I changed is getting fluorite gravel and the plants went crazy and I also use flourish. I actually need to replace the fluorite but you have to do it in 1/3 sections and I have not brought myself to do it. You should try it because it makes such a difference.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

do you have a CO2 system? My mom built her own and it's pretty awesome. I envy anyone with the live plants. They look so much more vibrant! I don't buy cheap fake plants, though... so that helps a bit....


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

No I do not boy how I wish. I would be able to keep more plant species. There are a lot of very realistic plants to buy and they are less maintenance. Lol


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

My mom built her's with a heat pad, some gallon jugs, air tubing... and then she just adds the sugar. And yeast. Veeeery very cheap to build.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow that's impressive of your mom. Lol that's cool and it works well?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

It works really well. I'm sure I can find the directions for you!


edit: Mum said she would write up the directions and send them to me tonight.


----------

